# Cheaper alternative then Cosequin?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think Smartpak has a chart where you can actually compare side by side-maybe you can look there and find something comparable? I know they are also really good about discussing supplements with you and sending samples, which is really nice, considering none of them work if the horse won't eat them.

I know nothing about Cosequin ASU, but I use Cortaflex w/ HA, and MSM, which works for my guy. Others on here have also said it works for them. You might look and compare! It is pretty reasonable.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I used SmartPak's Smart Flex II for 8 months. It was costing me $40 a month and it seemed to work very well.
Due to finances, i recently changed to a brand I can buy myself at Tractor Supply called Dumor. It has the same ingredients but at a slightly lower dosage. It costs me $30 for a 45 day supply.
So it is saving me a little money and seems to be working as well as the stronger, more expensive stuff.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw the dumor and thought it looked good. I believe I was looking at the 8LB bucket which was 76$. But I read it has alfalfa, oatmeal, and molasses to make it more platable. But would that effect my semi borderline founder gelding? Seems like a bit of a sugar high there. That was my only concern on that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I saw the dumor and thought it looked good. I believe I was looking at the 8LB bucket which was 76$. But I read it has alfalfa, oatmeal, and molasses to make it more platable. But would that effect my semi borderline founder gelding? Seems like a bit of a sugar high there. That was my only concern on that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have any experience with a horse that is prone to founder but the one ounce scoop isn't very big at all. I don't know if that small of an amount could affect your gelding or not. :-(


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I doubt it would but I'm just very cautious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I use animed's aniflex complete, about $50 for a 2.5 lb tub that lasts about 60 days. I'm not sure if it has ingredients that would hurt a founder prone horse or not, though. My Annie does wonderful on it, she's sound enough to goof around in the pasture and chase ny gelding around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the best and cheapest I have found. Take a look at the doses; they are close to twice what the others provide. Healthy Horse Project - EasyGait


----------

